# Solid Brass Router Inlay Set



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have had this set for a few years, but have only just got round to using it. I made a Lexan ellipse template, Cut into a piece of test MDF, then removed the outside spacer and routed a piece of mahogany. A few strokes with a sandvik abrasive sheet and the mahogany slipped into the MDF. Perfect.
The real thing. Just like what it said on MLCS router inlay set 
I Wagner safety planed the mahogany ellipse as it was not an even thickness. dead safe. Routed the elliptical hole. This is a job for a router table. I am off school with all this snow, school closed and no access to my router plate, so I turned my smaller Elu MOF96 upside down in the vice and cut away. Again a perfect fit. Added glue and too tight. If at first you don't succeed, hit it with a hammer, so in it went. I will leave it to dry, then cut an elliptical hole in the mahogany. It is for a guitar sound-hole rosette. Absolutely brilliant result.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A few photos of the above process. It is really a clever bit of kit. If your jig is good, the job is good. I will let the magogany insert dry then cut a smaller ellipse into it, remove the jig and scrape flat. I may glue a reinforcing plate to the back, then route.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

They are great for the wood worker.they are also great repair tools,,some times you have some great lumber and you have a bad spot like a knot that will not finish out right without filler that always looks nasty, if done right you can't see the inlay plug you put in place.. 

=========


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice, $22 for the set and that includes the bit? Now that's a good investment. Another one for my long "gotta-do-that" list.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

You know I had that set on my Christmas list, but then again, I had a lot of stuff on my list. :blink: This is still something I want to try...you make it look easy.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Inlay Kit*

How about this: Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit for only $9.99?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

$21.95 from MLCS, my brass unit is made in Taiwan ROC, the Harbor Freight is probably from the Far East also, and half the price. I don't know where the MLCS bits come from. Does anyone know? They generally get a decent review in the Wood mags, not just value for money.MLCS router inlay set


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I do like the Inlay kits from
Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

You can use the 1/4" bits, unlike the smaller ones (1/8" bits), much quicker to hog out the pocket hole  plus a much smaller chance of breaking the bits off in hardwood..plus you can use the guide you now have ,that come in most sets,all you need to do is make a off set ring or just buy the ring from Lee..


=======



Mike Wingate said:


> $21.95 from MLCS, my brass unit is made in Taiwan ROC, the Harbor Freight is probably from the Far East also, and half the price. I don't know where the MLCS bits come from. Does anyone know? They generally get a decent review in the Wood mags, not just value for money.MLCS router inlay set


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for that info Bobj3. I will machine up a couple of collars/bushings for the set I have just bought. That will give me more bang for my bucks with each template. You are right about the 1/8" bit being too small to hog out the waste. I used the Elu mof 177e, with a guide bush and a 3/4" bit to remove the waste. I have just used a 32mm guide bush to remove the centre of the ellipse, leaving a slim mahogany ring. It all went well, but you need a variety of bits and guides. I seem to be o.k., but why struggle. I will see what brass bar I have tomorrow. Not sure if I can put a groove for an O ring inside the collars, if not I will go for the hex stud.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Soundhole complete. A really easy process. I must do more inlays.Even my wife said it was good! She actually looked at it, asked why it was angled, said that looked strange, but all the angles will flow when the guitar is complete.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Mike

You can also use a bigger bit with a bearing on it to hog out a ton of lumber real quick,,like a 1/2" to 3/4" flat bottom dado bit, all you need to do is pull out the inlay guide and pop in the dado cut out bit..it will not change the pocket size, just a fast way to hog it out..

MLCS dado router bits

========



Mike Wingate said:


> Thanks for that info Bobj3. I will machine up a couple of collars/bushings for the set I have just bought. That will give me more bang for my bucks with each template. You are right about the 1/8" bit being too small to hog out the waste. I used the Elu mof 177e, with a guide bush and a 3/4" bit to remove the waste. I have just used a 32mm guide bush to remove the centre of the ellipse, leaving a slim mahogany ring. It all went well, but you need a variety of bits and guides. I seem to be o.k., but why struggle. I will see what brass bar I have tomorrow. Not sure if I can put a groove for an O ring inside the collars, if not I will go for the hex stud.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> Thanks for that info Bobj3. I will machine up a couple of collars/bushings for the set I have just bought. That will give me more bang for my bucks with each template. You are right about the 1/8" bit being too small to hog out the waste. I used the Elu mof 177e, with a guide bush and a 3/4" bit to remove the waste. I have just used a 32mm guide bush to remove the centre of the ellipse, leaving a slim mahogany ring. It all went well, but you need a variety of bits and guides. I seem to be o.k., but why struggle. I will see what brass bar I have tomorrow. Not sure if I can put a groove for an O ring inside the collars, if not I will go for the hex stud.


I've seen the cheaper ones around although the HF ones look like the bigger bushings, not the 1 3/16" ones. They also lock with a grub screw rather than with an 'O' ring. MLCS and Lee Valley seem to offer 1 3/16", not just the big one. I nearly went with the HF ones before I realised.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the chart. I have copied it out and have it in my PC guide box to take to school 2 morrow. I will work out offsets for the other sizes I have.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Had another look at Lee Valleys site. I bought from them years ago. I may get some individual brass PC bushes as well as Router plate inserts. I can see why you have a few on your board Bobj3 (plus the rest).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

OP also sales them 

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

=========



istracpsboss said:


> I've seen the cheaper ones around although the HF ones look like the bigger bushings, not the 1 3/16" ones. They also lock with a grub screw rather than with an 'O' ring. MLCS and Lee Valley seem to offer 1 3/16", not just the big one. I nearly went with the HF ones before I realised.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You're Welcome for the chart 

I think I may have too many sometimes but I do cut them down all the time ,many do come a bit to long but sometimes they are to short also,Lee Valley is the only place I know of that you can get the real long ones from..

Letter Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

=========



Mike Wingate said:


> Had another look at Lee Valleys site. I bought from them years ago. I may get some individual brass PC bushes as well as Router plate inserts. I can see why you have a few on your board Bobj3 (plus the rest).


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I must admit I was impressed by the huge range of them you'd got Bob. The ones I see are mostly the same few, 5/16", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 51/64" and 1" for 1 3/16" .

The OP ones seem to be for the bigger hole. Where did you get all your other 1 3/16" ones from?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

"Where did you get all your other 1 3/16" ones from?"

From all over the place HF,eBay,Lee V.,Rockler,Grizzly,etc. I like to know how they are all made,most are fine threads but some are not, as far I know 3 threaded types.. the stems are all about the same,the best place I have found is from HF ,hard to beat 10.oo dollars for the set..if you play it right they are free with the gift cards that you get in the mail from HF .. 

See the flyer's that HF sends out all the time..front cover or back cover.

=========




istracpsboss said:


> I must admit I was impressed by the huge range of them you'd got Bob. The ones I see are mostly the same few, 5/16", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 51/64" and 1" for 1 3/16" .
> 
> The OP ones seem to be for the bigger hole. Where did you get all your other 1 3/16" ones from?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link Mike, I've been in the market for another inlay kit but didn't want another bit. I just ordered one. It's nice to have a couple routers ready to go without having to switch bits, kits or routers. I probably should have bought a couple.

Bobj3 you have one of the kits shown in your post? The allen screw ever come loose? I've had them get loose on counter sinks.

I've been messing around with the inlay kit lately and some designs to get some experience for wifeys upper jewelry box I've been using 1/4" luan for templates, which is a strong 1/32 thinner than the 1/4" inlay collar and guide.

I filed it down to slide over the project without digging or tipping. The adapter is still snug but after so many yrs the rubber ring? is beginning to leave slivers as I pull the adapter off and on.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

" Bobj3 you have one of the kits shown in your post?"

Here's a shot of two of them with the line up pins..

I use a dot of the Blue stuff (gasket sealer on the set screw) so they stay in place but I can take them out if I need to..

==========


Ghidrah said:


> Thanks for the link Mike, I've been in the market for another inlay kit but didn't want another bit. I just ordered one. It's nice to have a couple routers ready to go without having to switch bits, kits or routers. I probably should have bought a couple.
> 
> Bobj3 you have one of the kits shown in your post? The allen screw ever come loose? I've had them get loose on counter sinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the centering pin option, I haven't had a problem with bit contact yet with inlay, but the guide can shift minutely in its slot, perfect alignment never hurts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

The line up pin is a must have item , you can line it up with your eye but a pin will do it right every time..
Some inlay kits come with one but some don't, you can also use a drill bit for the line up pins..if you have the right kind of drill bits..

By the way here's a great video on inlays with a bit of hahahahahaha,see the tail end of the video ( thanks to Bob N.)

http://brianhavens.us/resource/router-inlay-basics
=========




Ghidrah said:


> I like the centering pin option, I haven't had a problem with bit contact yet with inlay, but the guide can shift minutely in its slot, perfect alignment never hurts.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I must turn a metal tapered pin to line up the variety of PC guide bushes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

Here's the one I made, it works on all routers and all the guides, and plates ,it can be used with or without the guides, the cone type is not a true setup 
You will see a 1/4" one end and 1/2" stud on the other end..

But I will say if you want the cone type pickup one of the MilesCraft items,they put one of the come type in every kit, free 

========



Mike Wingate said:


> I must turn a metal tapered pin to line up the variety of PC guide bushes.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ.. Ever see any like that for sale commercially? I've been looking for a setup like that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

The only one is like the one below,sold by Sommerfeld tools for the CMT router table, I had two of them, I did grind one down a little bit for the bigger guides..
It was made to line up the router in the CMT Alum.ring ..(mounting plate)

=======



BigJimAK said:


> BJ.. Ever see any like that for sale commercially? I've been looking for a setup like that.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It never hurts to ask, BJ! 



bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> The only one is like the one below,sold by Sommerfeld tools for the CMT router table, I had two of them, I did grind one down a little bit for the bigger guides..
> It was made to line up the router in the CMT Alum.ring ..(mounting plate)
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Right On 

If you want to make one it's easy just use some plastic/MDF stock,just cut out some rings with the holes saws,and true them up and glue them up in a stack,use a 1/4" dowel and a 1/2" dowel for the studs. the dowels must be true and dead on..it's best to make your own dowels most dowels are not true..and dead on...and that's real key..you can also use some bolts for the studs, just remove the threads and heads,cut off to size and glue them in place..Socket head bolts work the best, they are true size..

MLCS plug cutters, tenon cutters and hole saws

======


======



BigJimAK said:


> It never hurts to ask, BJ!


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

If you don't want to buy the inlay kit or need to do an inlay and don't want to wait to get the kit, you just need two guide bushings that have a difference in diameter equal to two cutter diameters; For example if you use a 1/4" bit you need one guide bushing that's 1" od and one that's 1/2"od. Not quite as fast as an inlay kit but thats the way they work.

Chris


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry I just looked at the chart Bobj3 posted it gives the same information. I have also seen a chart that uses different bit and bushing combinations
Chris


----------



## davedag (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, a question about the Harbor Freight brass inlay kits mentioned; I purchased it and understand how it is used and mounted in a router with the right sized (1 3/16" ) hole. They also supply an adapter plate with four mounting holes which totally baffles me as any baseplate adapters that I have seen have only three holes for adapter plate mounting. Maybe i'm not seeing this process correctly.

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

The big brass adapter plate is made for some routers that need help using the brass guides, two of the routers that need help are the Bosch and the Freud for just two of them, just put it back in the box and keep it.. 

========



davedag said:


> Hi, a question about the Harbor Freight brass inlay kits mentioned; I purchased it and understand how it is used and mounted in a router with the right sized (1 3/16" ) hole. They also supply an adapter plate with four mounting holes which totally baffles me as any baseplate adapters that I have seen have only three holes for adapter plate mounting. Maybe i'm not seeing this process correctly.
> 
> Dave


----------

